# Der &quot;Martial Arts&quot; Film Fan Thread



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

Moin!



Ich glaube so einen Thread haben wir hier noch nicht. 
Wer ist denn noch alles hier Fan von diesem Genre?

Also ich habe als Kid schon gerne Bruce Lee Filme geguckt. Dann Jacky Chan, Steven Seagal, Jean-Claude van Damme usw.
Die Matrix Choreografien waren damals auch genial und gucke ich mir immer noch gerne an.
"Kill Bill " war auch ganz nett.
In den letzten Jahren haben mich besonders "Ong Bak", "IpMan", "Undisputed" und "The Raid" beeindruckt. Letzterer ist sehr brutal.
Welche Filme noch gute Choreographien haben sind die "Bourne Filme" finde ich.

Ich habe durch Zufall die Tage Videos vom "Martial Club" auf YouTube entdeckt. Die machen Kurzfilme. Aber auf hohen Niveau.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fTOw-RPYPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was sind eure Favoriten?


----------



## hundElungE (26. Juli 2020)

Moin,

das letzte was mich in der Richtung beeindruckt hat war " A prayer before dawn". Lohn sich definitiv, auch wenn der Fokus nicht so sehr auf Kampfsport liegt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe durch Zufall die Tage Videos vom "Martial Club" auf YouTube entdeckt. Die machen Kurzfilme. Aber auf hohen Niveau.



Ich finde das total schwachsinnig.
Da hast du gefühlt 20 leute mit Schwarzgurt stehen und jeder wartet ab, bis er dran ist. Völlig unrealistisch.
Selbst wenn du noch so gut ist, gibt es einen Punkt, an dem du schlicht keine chance mehr hast, weil die Gegner in der Überzahl sind.
Jetzt mal Neo in Matrix Reloaded ausgenommen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Juli 2020)

Gucke ich eher weniger..._Blood and Bone_ kann man sich mal angucken. Ist zwar nicht der Blockbuster schlechthin, aber das erwartet wohl auch keiner  _Beatdown_ ist auch okay...gehen aber beide eher in Richtung Street Fight


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde das total schwachsinnig.
> Da hast du gefühlt 20 leute mit Schwarzgurt stehen und jeder wartet ab, bis er dran ist. Völlig unrealistisch.
> Selbst wenn du noch so gut ist, gibt es einen Punkt, an dem du schlicht keine chance mehr hast, weil die Gegner in der Überzahl sind.
> Jetzt mal Neo in Matrix Reloaded ausgenommen.


Das ist doch egal.  Ist trotzdem gut anzugucken.

Noch krasser finde ich die alten Kung-Fu Filme wo sie über Häuser fliegen. 
Das ist wirklich unrealistisch.

@Threshold: Hier noch ne geile Szene aus "Ip Man". So von wegen Schwarzgurte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upwyWKzozII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold: Hier noch ne geile Szene aus "Ip Man". So von wegen Schwarzgurte



Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber das sieht echt langsam aus. 
Als ob man sich ein Fußballspiel aus den 70ern anguckt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber das sieht echt langsam aus.
> Als ob man sich ein Fußballspiel aus den 70ern anguckt.


Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung von guten Choreographien usw.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2020)

Mein persönlicher Favorit seit längerem, Michael Jai White:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oPv_0_uwxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da wird es den bösen Buben schneller schwarz vor Augen wie du Shit sagen kannst Auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, Scott Adkins:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye5g6BCJqU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Favorit seit längerem, Michael Jai White:


Geil! Kannte ich noch nicht.



> Auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, Scott Adkins:


Ja der ist auch cool. Hier in "Undisputed"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5I5xl_cuVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2020)

Ja, Boyka ist jedem halbwegs interessiertem gut in Erinnerung geblieben

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

Hier mal eine kurze Szene aus "The Raid"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IOF4yNpYEkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das geht fast in den ganzen Film so ab. 
Der Finalfight zum Schluss ist auch geil. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmfN7PujDBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Muss mir unbedingt noch den zweiten Teil angucken.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2020)

Ich guck Martials Arts ab und zu ganz gerne, aber solche X gegen 1, der Eine gewinnt natürlich, gehen mir auf den Keks.
Ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm, wie so viele Hollywoodfilme mit zig Schnitten nur um zu verbergen, dass der Darsteller keine Ahnung von von Kampfkunst hat.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm, wie so viele Hollywoodfilme mit zig Schnitten nur um zu verbergen, dass der Darsteller keine Ahnung von von Kampfkunst hat.


Zu schnelle  und zuviele Schnitte mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2020)

Ich sach nur, keiner kommt an Bruce ran. Der war sogar fixer wie die damaligen Kameras

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich sach nur, keiner kommt an Bruce ran. Der war sogar fixer wie die damaligen Kameras
> 
> Gruß


Bruce war der beste!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. Juli 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich sach nur, keiner kommt an Bruce ran. Der war sogar fixer wie die damaligen Kameras
> 
> Gruß



Lucky Luke ist sogar schneller als sein Schatten


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2020)

Ich bin erstaunt das sich Michael J White so schnell bewegen kann.
Dafür das der so stabil gebaut ist.
Meistens sind die massiven Muskelpakete ja langsamer und unbeweglicher.



> White besitzt sieben schwarze Gürtel in verschiedenen Kampfsportarten (unter anderem auch in Taekwondo).


Quelle: Michael Jai White &#8211; Wikipedia

Krasser Typ!


----------



## nordcore709 (2. August 2020)

wie wäre es mit The Raid...story..naja.. aber geil zu sehen penchak silat....mega geil..oh hat ja schon jemand gesagt...hab ich garnicht gesehen...


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

The Raid ist richtig geil.

Muss mir unbedingt noch den zweiten Teil angucken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZ1G9fKPI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

